# Jobs for English-speaking only Aussie??



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello all

Currently looking at coming to UK on Tier 5 YMV (I am 30 so this year is IT!). AS part of this experience I had hoped to work in another EU country also - however I am not sure if there is any reasonably opportunities in Spain for English-only speaking Aussie and if there is any jobs at all to be had?

What is the job market like over there at the moment? Do you think it will be hard for me to find a job? I don't mind working out of my field/experience if required.

I am an experienced administrator with experience in government, project management, construction, maintenance and mining industries.


Thanks in advance!

AC


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd need the Spanish version of the youth visa. Upside IIRC at 30 you're well under the age limit.


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

NickZ said:


> You'd need the Spanish version of the youth visa. Upside IIRC at 30 you're well under the age limit.


That's great! Most cut off at 30/31

But is there any jobs? I heard Spain has terrible job environment at the moment?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm afraid you will find it extremely difficult to get a job here at the moment. Have a look at other links on this forum where you will find much the same message, sadly. 7 million unemployed Spanish all desperate for work, and they speak Spanish!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AussieConnie said:


> That's great! Most cut off at 30/31
> 
> But is there any jobs? I heard Spain has terrible job environment at the moment?


actually I'm pretty certain that there isn't such a thing as a youth mobility visa for Aussies in Spain.....


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

thrax said:


> I'm afraid you will find it extremely difficult to get a job here at the moment. Have a look at other links on this forum where you will find much the same message, sadly. 7 million unemployed Spanish all desperate for work, and they speak Spanish!!


Thanks


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> actually I'm pretty certain that there isn't such a thing as a youth mobility visa for Aussies in Spain.....


Sorry I've confused the matter, I would apply for a working permit (the Youth Mobility Visa was for UK which I am also doing) 
I just wanted to suss out the likelihood of getting a job there if I tried...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AussieConnie said:


> Sorry I've confused the matter, I would apply for a working permit (the Youth Mobility Visa was for UK which I am also doing)
> I just wanted to suss out the likelihood of getting a job there if I tried...


ahh I see.....

well, as you realise, getting a job wouldn't be easy, & if you were to be offered a position the company sponsoring you would have to prove to the govt that no EU citizen could do the job - & even if you found a company willing to go through that process, you'd have to return to Australia for the duration of the application


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You'll get some sort of work in the UK, often bar/pub work so you need some savings to fall back on and then top them up from your wages. Spain would be pretty much a no no for you but saying that you can get really cheap flights from the UK to Europe, so base in the UK, live on beans on toast, save your money and get away on a few trips to see not just Spain but Germany, France, Italy et al.

Search for Ryanair or Easyjet

No frills flights but do the job.


----------

